# macerator pump.



## zaskar

well, the old girls finally baled out. After the 4th strip down, the pump has DEFINATELY had it this time!
Can you guys (and girls!  ) advise on best buy at the moment.
Mine was a Jabsco with 3" inlet, 1" outlet.
What type have you got, how much, where from and is it powerfull enough cos I've seen some rated as low as 12v, 12AMP which consideing mine was 12v 30 AMP fuse, sems a bit weak?
Also, not seen ONE yet with 3" inlet, are you all hacking the 1 1/2" inlet off?

Must go, got a tank to empty by roll tank fo once!Pheeeeew!  

Ta


----------



## 101411

Any reason why you cant start the engine and drive it to a drain to empty?? 8O Seems a LOT less hastle than humping tanks around full of ....well lets not go there shall we!!!! :roll: 

Dazzer


----------



## olley

hi Zaskar only two I know of are the Flojet 3" inlet 1" outlet £239 from mobilerv and the one ABP sell 1" inlet and outlet £265.

I think some people have got cheaper ones of ebay

Olley


----------



## 98452

Zasker

Linda1962 of Stateside Tuning does them and is where I got mine.

She's a very nice lady :lol: :lol: she's got loads of bits :lol: :lol: http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/


----------



## Scotjimland

I'm also looking for one ... the 3" flojet looks good.

Come on Linda .. bulk discount ? :lol:

Seriously, can you supply them ..? 
http://www.mobilerv.co.uk/accessories/flojet/flojet.htm


----------



## olley

The flojet is the one I bought when I first got the winnie Jim, once I wired it up properly it's been ok. Pumps 30' with ease, somebody posted on one of the sites about pumping 90' with it.

Olley


----------



## 95633

Take a look at :-

http://cgi.ebay.com/Flojet-RV-Porta...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment

20hrs left to bid - no bidders so far with asking price of $175

add $72 shipping to UK

ask them to mark as gift so no duty (or is it no vat, I cant remember)

total price = $250 = £125 !!

cheapest in UK is around £240 I think.

you save £115 and buy me a nice drink if I ever meet you 

From experience with US ebayers, I would contact them first to ensure they are happy to send to UK - even though their ad says they are.

Or save another $20 if you are happy to miss the plastic case by looking at http://cgi.ebay.com/Flojet-RV-Porta...ryZ46547QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem (2 available)

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland

Thanks Olley 

I've been puting it off for a while prefing to buy more 'glamerous' accessories. 

But, 'needs must' before we set off again.. Jan is worn out carrying the Tote n Stor.. :lol: 

Unfortunately the pdf fact sheet on the mobilerv site won't open..


----------



## Superk

These ar available on Uk Ebay - about £60 feedback seems good >HERE<


----------



## 95633

Jim

Take a look half way down on Camping World website - Im sure that will be the same fact sheet mobilerv are using.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/index.cfm?skunum=26125&tab=spec

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Paul.. exactly what I was looking for ..


Cheers Jim


----------



## Scotjimland

Superk said:


> These ar available on Uk Ebay - about £60 feedback seems good >HERE<


Look good but unfortunately not the one with the 3" connection


----------



## 95633

Jim

One word of warning re the macerator.

Double check it comes with the "O Ring" seal.

Ours didn't and the connection to the sewer outlet was VERY loose.

Thankfully, the guys at Motorhome Medics gave me one of their seals.

If we had gone straight for a sewer flush we'd have had crap everywhere - thankfully we tried it on the grey waste first.

A question for others with this pump :

Did you find the flow was slow to begin with - getting better as the motor became looser after sitting in its box for god knows how long.

Our flow is more a steady stream than a pumped surge at the moment.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Superk

You don't get them with 3" connections you need an adaptor kit such as >HERE< so no problem :wink:


----------



## 98452

UK-RV said:


> Thankfully, the guys at Motorhome Medics gave me one of their seals. Paul


They did your conversion then Paul?


----------



## 95633

The only problem I would have with that adapter is that you are potentially blocking the hose and making the macerator work harder.

The standard RV dump is 3" and with the "expensive" version it stays at 3" until the crap hits the blades and is fired off down the hose.

With the 1.5" inlet the crap backs up "waiting" to be chopped - this would perhaps require more flushing of the black tank to remove the build-up of crap left behind as the liquid would drain faster.

I must admit to being no expert in this field - although some have said I talk a lot of it (but that's mainly on the ARVM forum :lol

Paul


----------



## olley

Hi Paul as long as you don't have a kink in the pipe it will be a steady stream, with the layflat I use it quite often kinks on bends and then it pulsates.

Seems to run just as well now as it did when we first bought it, one thing the manual does't mention is the fuse in the end of the pump, if it jams as mine did, the fuse blows, tried turning the shaft with a screwdriver but it still wouldn't run, after removing the pump and getting my hands covered in sh*t I started to strip the pump and thats when I came across the fuse, which is just sitting in the end of the pump. Replaced it and away it went.

Olley


----------



## 95633

*They did your conversion then Paul?*

I wouldn't really call it a conversion John as there wasn't really anything to do.

But they did a GREAT job for an even GREATER price.

I've called them a couple of times with questions on a couple of things and they even have a cheery voice on Sunday afternoons and Bank Holiday Mondays - can't get any better than that.

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi ,
thanks again, but I prefer this connection that connects directly to the waste outlet without a pipe and has the fresh water flushing inlet ..


----------



## 98452

ScotJimland said:


> Hi ,
> thanks again, but I prefer this connection that connects directly to the waste outlet without a pipe and has the fresh water flushing inlet ..


Wait for Linda's price Jim :wink: :wink:


----------



## 98452

UK-RV said:


> I must admit to being no expert in this field - although some have said I talk a lot of it (but that's mainly on the ARVM forum :lol
> 
> Paul


Steady now you have been warned Co Co the ***** :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 95633

Hi Guys

I dont know why I hadnt found this sooner but here it is anyway....

There is a UK distributor for the "fancy" macerator - see http://www.flojetshop.com/item.asp?ls=&v=DCCD3937131542AFBC9712CDF14B98DF&id=3933

The price including p&p is £213.

They also sell replacement blades and other stuff.

Buying in the UK certainly makes getting any warranty repairs easier !!

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Paul

Good price but I've ordered from Linda.. keeping it in the family so to speak.. 8)

I've seen flat discharge hose at Tool Station..

http://www.toolstation.com/index.html?r=a&feature=68917&rr=hYv7nrh2cO3H5EE3

Is this suitable ?


----------



## 97993

:lol: Thats a delivery hose Jim,can we empty our tanks into yours then :wink: 
Geo


----------



## Scotjimland

Geo said:


> :lol: Thats a delivery hose Jim,can we empty our tanks into yours then :wink:
> Geo


Hmm.. that's not very neighbourly Geo :lol: .. but I was thinking on pumping over a garden wall, preferably one at a CC site :wink:


----------



## 95633

*as long as you don't have a kink in the pipe it will be a steady stream, with the layflat I use it quite often kinks on bends*

Jim

The last post by Olley put me off getting the layflat hose.

So, I got a brass adapter from Pirtek (£5 cash) and have got a long run of pond hose @ £1.25/metre (the black stuff which is corregated on outside but smooth inside).

The adapter has the thread internally at one end to screw onto macerator and on outside at other end for hose to screw onto it with room for aligator clip. So, whilst the adapter looks same width each end it is a lot wider at one end as hose fits outside of it.

Then I can cut to size for the seasonal pitch we're on and add a connector for any sites we may visit.

I got the 1.25" hose as it is a lot bigger than the garden hose fitting.

I think the flojet website I gave earlier sell the actuall connectors to swop the thread from US to UK as well - cost 80p I think.

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Paul 

Cheers, haven't got the beast yet .. but I've volunteered Paul (my son) to be the 'test driver.. I've read enough crap stories about it already :lol: :lol: warning duly noted !

Your suggestion of using round hose has definite advantages but the drawback is storage space.. flat hose obviously needs less locker space.. but more care in it's deployment and use.. :?


----------



## 95633

Hi

We have so much room in our lockers that, if we removed the 4 very large suitcases, half of them would be completely empty.

The other thing with the pond hose is you can add a screw-in blank at the end to stop any "drips" after you've put it away.

But, if space is at a premium then the layflat does make sense.

Paul


----------



## 98452

For the discharge side of things we use a normal garden hose and roll it down into a circular bin when not in use.

Got 2 roll flats for filling with fresh water. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

Macerator now installed and tested .. successfully ..  

I bought the Flojet macerator from Linda - Stateside Tuning 
Hose adapter from Pirtek 
Hose from the Plumb Centre. 

On advice I decided to buy 3/4" clear plastic, nylon reinforced hose rather than roll flat, it has the added advantage of being able to see what is happening during pumping.. 

Thanks to all who helped and advised in this post and to UK-RV for his PM .. it saved me from a crap experience and to Linda for her excellent service.


----------



## 97993

*Macerator*

Hi Jim Decided to go same route as you Just read your last post on the subject and think the clear hose a good solution
couple of questions 
What internal Dia was the clear hose, inch and a quater ?
and whats the Hose adapter from Pirtek for?
Cheers Geo


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Geo 

The clear hose is 19mm ID .. This is the same dia as the pump discharge port. 
I decided against a bigger dia hose as it wouldn't increase the pumping distance due to the larger hose volume.

Initially I only wanted 15mt of hose but it was only sold in 30mt reels and cost £42, but it was cheaper than buying from B&Q at £3/ mt 

I cut it into two equal lengths and it pumped through this with ease, if in future I need a bit longer I'll join and put it to the test.. B&Q sell 19mm plastic hose couplers for pond hose. 

The pump has a 1" male American thread, the adapter from Pirtek has a female thread with a 19mm dia hose tail. 

Hope that all made sense..


----------



## 97993

Yup think I have it, discharge port is US and the adapter turns it into19mm push/clip on hose fitting?
Link for pirtek please and part No if you have it
Regards Geo


----------



## Scotjimland

Sorry Geo .. no part number, the best bet is to take the pump to Pirtek and ask for a connector.. it's a standard 'push over' hose tail fitting, hose secured with a jubilee clip. Cost a fiver

They're site has a depot finder

http://www.pirtek.co.uk/


----------



## 97993

Jobs a good,n Jim Thanks
Geo


----------



## pablo

Hi Jim, thinking of going the same way with the Flojet, where did you connect for the power?Thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland

pablo said:


> Hi Jim, thinking of going the same way with the Flojet, where did you connect for the power?Thanks.


Hi

I haven't installed the power supply yet, I did the trial using a temporary supply. I'm going to run a supply from the 12v distribution box into the sewage locker. 
You could simply connect to the coach battery using croc clips but I prefer a more permanent and convenient solution..


----------



## pablo

I agree a permanent connection would be far better, I"ll have to see where when I get one.BTW ABP are offfering the Flojet in the case at £195.00  , are they good/bad? Cheers


----------



## Scotjimland

That's on special offer.. a good saving ! 

I presume you are asking if ABP are good/bad? I purchased an 'extend a stay' and gas fittings from them with no problems.


----------



## olley

hi I wired mine up to the batteries which are on the other side and nearer the front, I used a standard 20amp twin MCB fuse box which I fitted into the sewage compartment and then connected 4mm wire in plastic trunking to an existing 50amp fuse next to the batteries, distance after all the twists and turns about 15'.

After I had done all this Duncan (Starspangledspanner) pointed out that I could have wired in to the genny in the next compartment. distance about 2'  

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> After I had done all this Duncan (Starspangledspanner) pointed out that I could have wired in to the genny in the next compartment. distance about 2'


'aint that just typical ... :lol:


----------



## 88927

Hi Olley 
I have to find a suitable place to wire my pump up to, where did Duncan suggest connecting to on the genny? My genny is right next door too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley

hi keith in to the genny starter relay, this is usually a decent sized wire direct from the batteries, and is always live.

Duncan said thats how they always do it, but that was to easy for me, I like to do it the hard way. :roll: 

Olley


----------



## pablo

Hi Guys, next door genny connection( batteries too far) sounds good to me!My Grandfather always said "learn by others mistakes!", normally its others learning from me :lol: Just shows the worth of this forum  May we all get our sh%t together one day !!!:lol: Regards Pablo.


----------



## asprn

ScotJimland said:


> I prefer this connection that connects directly to the waste outlet without a pipe and has the fresh water flushing inlet ..


I took delivery of this pump today (new, eBay, £142, sorry Linda) and offered it up to the sewer outlet. I now find (didn't check before) that the outlet sits slightly offset above the screw panel on the floor below it, by about 1 inch. Because of its length, the bottom of the pump has to partially exit through the hole in the floor, and this means that it won't clip directly onto the 3" outlet as it doesn't line up vertically with the outlet above the hole. See attached.

I can only think I have one option, which is to make up a very short length (say, 2") of flexible 3" hose with T1024 3" bayonet adapters on each end and let the macerator hang from that. That will allow the offset and keep the pump vertical, but it will mean it dangles and will presumably tend to twist when switched on. I can't see this being a big problem, but it's hardly an ideal solution. I can't obviously elongate the threaded hole in the floor, so can't see any other option. Can you?

Second question:- the pump needs a 20A supply. My water pump which is housed in the same compartment, only needs a 6A supply, so I can't use that. Is it a simply case of making the best of a difficult job & routing the power supply from wherever you can, ensuring that it comes from at least a 20A supply if it's not direct to the batteries?

Thanks,

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Dougie 

Is it not possible to turn the 3" waste outlet through 90deg and have the pump horizontal ? 
I don't advise dangling from a 3" flexi pipe.. the pump has quite a bit of torque.. 

Jim


----------



## olley

Hi Dougie don't know if this will help or not, both my black and grey join in a "Y" outlet after the gate valves on either side and you can move its position, the "Y" pipe will turn in the valves. 

If you read an earlier post you can pick up a feed from your genny.

Olley


----------



## asprn

Jim/Olley,

Fantastic! So easy when you know how. That works a treat - problem solved thank you, & £10 membership justified again. =D> =D>

Having now offered the pump up to the sewer outlet, it is quite loose. Is this where the "O" ring is needed? If so, a) why doesn't it come with one, and b) are they obtainable? None listed on Stateside, and can't see them on Valterra's own site.

[EDIT]Just re-read the thread & saw that it is where the "O" ring is needed. So just need one. 

Dougie.


----------



## olley

Hi Dougie I would assume mine has an "O" but can't remember from memory. It certainly goes up tight, would be nasty if it didn't. :lol: 

You can get them made, possibly a garage or motorfactors could do this. We used to buy in lengths of the "O" ring rubber in different diameters, cut them to size and super glue the ends together. Used in some pretty arduous conditions without any problems.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Dougie

I would think there is an O ring, I'll have a look at mine tomorrow (too dark now) and let you know .

Jim


----------



## asprn

Thanks chaps. It definitely does not have an O-ring in the sewer coupling; having checked the existing blanking cap and also the bayonet clip at the end of the flexible hose, they both have fixed-in stepped seals, so impossible to determine the thickness. I don't think it'll be difficult to guesstimate a suitable gauge though.

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland

'morning Dougie 

Just had a quick look , can confirm, there is an O ring in the pump coupling. 

Regards

Jim


----------



## asprn

Morning Jim,

Thanks for that. Are you able to say its gauge?

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland

asprn said:


> Morning Jim,
> 
> Thanks for that. Are you able to say its gauge?
> 
> Dougie.


Hi Dougie, I'm still in my jimjams :lol: I'll remove it later and get the dimensions.. :wink:


----------



## asprn

ScotJimland said:


> ... I'm still in my jimjams.....


Eeeeek........


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Dougie

O ring is 3.5 mm thick x 83 mm internal dia. 

If you cannot find one to fit, as Olley suggested, you can buy O ring rubber and make one to fit.


Regards 

Jim


----------



## asprn

ScotJimland said:


> O ring is 3.5 mm thick x 83 mm internal dia


Wunderbar - thanks. I'll sort something out.

Are you STILL in your PJs?

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland

asprn said:


> Are you STILL in your PJs?
> 
> Dougie.


I wish, I've opened the pub, organised staff, taken two beer deliveries AND changed the oil in my Mondeo .. ohhh yes, and measured an O ring for someone .. :lol: :lol:

all the best

Jim


----------



## asprn

ScotJimland said:


> I wish, I've opened the pub, organised staff, taken two beer deliveries AND changed the oil in my Mondeo .. ohhh yes, and measured an O ring for someone ..


Tell you what pal - you need to retire & take it easy.


----------



## olley

ScotJimland said:


> taken two beer deliveries
> 
> Jim


Is that "scottish" for drunk two pints Jim. :lol:

Olley


----------



## asprn

Jim/Olley,

It's plumbed in, wired in, chucking crud out like there's no tomorrow! Nice piece of kit, and it's no small thanks to you that it's operational.

Cheers guys. If we ever meet at Jim's pub, the first round's on the house. ccasion5: 

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland

asprn said:


> Cheers guys. If we ever meet at Jim's pub, the first round's on the house. ccasion5:
> 
> Dougie.


Well done mate and if you ever make it to the Golden Lion.. drinks are on me :wink:

Jim


----------



## asprn

ScotJimland said:


> Well done mate and if you ever make it to the Golden Lion.. drinks are on me :wink:


Wasn't that what *I* said? 8O

Dougie. :wink:


----------



## kijana

I have a macerator (Flojet from Linda) which I've only used once. The discharge pipe leaked under pressure due to my Mickey Mouse temporary connection, but that's a different story and you don't want to go there. . .

I'm now on a site where I expect to stay for a couple of months, about 100' from the dump point. I hope to set up the system to macerate my worries away, traa-laa.

Question is, do you have to clean the macerator after it's done the business? I just wonder if it might not work too well full of baked on crap? 

And can we have a competition for max discharge pipe run?


----------



## asprn

kijana said:


> do you have to clean the macerator after it's done the business? I just wonder if it might not work too well full of baked on crap?


It shouldn't have any baked on crap if you follow the recommended sequence of discharge:- black tank first (flushed if possible), followed by grey. The grey water acts as a flush-through for the macerator and hose.

Dougie.


----------



## kijana

Thanks Dougie - obvious, really, same as emptying the tanks by hose.


----------



## asprn

kijana said:


> Thanks Dougie - obvious, really, same as emptying the tanks by hose.


No worries. It's amazing how quickly you become an "expert".  Here was me pleading away just a couple of posts above you, and now I know it all....

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Now that I'm using the macerator in earnest (despite Earnest objecting...), I have another question.

I've been using a Hozelock-type adaptor (3/4" threaded to female snaplock) on the outlet nozzle. It leaks a little on the threaded end, so as it's an old fitment, I thought I'd change it. Trouble is that a standard 3/4" thread appears to be a little different, and I can't find any other fitment which will screw onto the outlet nozzle on the macerator.

Does anyone know what thread it is?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Bump

:-k


----------



## T4ndy

Dazzer said:


> Any reason why you cant start the engine and drive it to a drain to empty?? 8O Seems a LOT less hastle than humping tanks around full of ....well lets not go there shall we!!!! :roll:
> 
> Dazzer


I'm still waiting for our RV to arrive at Southampton and I'm trying to find out what I do & do not need to buy. :help:

Should I have a macerator on my shopping list & if so why?

I also cannot decide if I should buy a cover for the RV to protect it from the elements,leaves, green mold (from the trees) etc

Are there any other things I should add to my shopping list? (maybe I should start a thread on that) :computer:

All & any advice gratefully recieved
Thanks,

Andy


----------



## asprn

AJHales said:


> Should I have a macerator on my shopping list & if so why?


Read through this thread, and search the forum for "macerator". It's all been discussed before.



AJHales said:


> Are there any other things I should add to my shopping list? (maybe I should start a thread on that)


Indeed you should. 

Dougie.


----------



## olley

Hi Dougie I believe its NTP or ANTP (American National Taper Pipe) which is slightly different to our BSP (British Standard Pipe) 

I think if you contact either Stateside or Starspangled they should be able to get you an adaptor, or re-thread it and screw in a brass Hozelock adaptor with plenty of thread tape, or even better hemp and boss white/green.

For best results use 1" hosepipe, not garden, as its likely to burst if the pipe gets blocked for any reason, Duncan at starspangled sells layflat reinforced hose. 

Just had another thought :idea: , (I know two in one day :lol if you use 1" hose it will fit over the stub outlet pipe on the macerator, and can be secured with a jubilee clip. I learnt that from Duncan. That's assuming you have the same macerator as me. :?: 

Olley


----------



## asprn

Thanks Olley,

I've PMd Duncan about it. Keep them ideas comin', son .....

Dougie.


----------



## pablo

Hi A J Hales. Be careful of baby wipes!!!! :lol: Had to strip the macerator down last year!! :lol: With regards to a cover, I would n"t bother as the one I bought for our twin axle caravan wasn"t worth "jack s£$£t and actualy damaged the paint with fluttering/rubbing in the wind, also there can be issues with condensation. Regards Pablo.


----------



## olley

pablo said:


> Hi A J Hales. Be careful of baby wipes!!!! :lol: Had to strip the macerator down last year!! :lol: .


Been there, done that, got the brown stains. :lol:

Olley


----------



## T4ndy

Thanks Pablo for the advice on both the baby wipes and the motorhome cover, I'll avoid both  

As advised by Dougie I've read the thread and searched the forum & I'm now a expert in Sh*t and especially jack sh*t :wickedfart: 

Andy


----------

